# until what age do you keep your child rear-facing?



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

This is a just-out-of-curiosity question...


----------



## Mommybree (Jul 27, 2007)

My goal is at least 4 years old.

I made it to 4 years and 1 month before my daughter outgrew her seats rear-facing. My son will outgrow the convertibles he currently rides in at about 2.5 years old, and I will buy new seats as needed to keep him rear-facing closer to age 4. I wouldn't buy a seat for a kid over age 4, though.


----------



## triscuitsmom (Jan 11, 2007)

I agree with the previous poster. My minimum age is four unless there are absolutely no seats on the market to accommodate the child (for instance if I had a 46 pound 3 year old). I can't imagine it because my 3 year old is more than 10 pounds lighter than that, but just for arguments sake









I am currently buying new seats as needed for my 3 year old to keep him rearfacing. Once he is four (next August) I will not buy him another seat to keep him rearfacing longer but I will rearface to maximum height and weight allowed on the seat. If that means he is rearfacing at 5 or 6 that is fine by me









I think my younger son is the one I'm going to have a harder time with. It depends on how his growth curve changes as he grows but my first son was big early (over 18 pounds at 4 months, and 20 pounds at 5 months) but then slowed considerably in the second half of his first year and was just under 22 pounds at a year.

My younger son still hasn't slowed and is already almost 26 pounds and he's 9.5 months. So we'll see what happens with him but yes, my goal is four at least for all of my kids.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

At least 4, that is the absolute minimum. But our two 6 yo. was rear-facing until 5.5 yo. And the 4 yo. is still rear-facing and probably also will until 5-5.5 yo. They outgrow the seats height here, not weight limits. My 6 yo. are still not at the weight limit. (We have high weight limits here, 55 lbs. is the highest, many seats have that.)


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Don't bigger kids object to having their legs all squished up? I can't imagine my almost 4 year old being happy with that though she still fits into her car seat just fine.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

4. After that, I would not buy a seat just for the purpose of ERF. Before 4, I'd buy as many seats as necessary to keep him/her RF. Although, size isn't an issue for us- my almost 7yo could still RF by both height and weight in her current seat.


----------



## triscuitsmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
Don't bigger kids object to having their legs all squished up? I can't imagine my almost 4 year old being happy with that though she still fits into her car seat just fine.

My son has had way more complaints about leg comfort the very few times he's been forward facing in someone elses car. When they are rear facing they put their legs in the position they normally sit in (crossed legged or legs up or however is comfortable... they do find a position that is comfortable







). Forward facing their legs dangle more which can (and does for my son) make them fall asleep and be uncomfortable (or else they sit cross legged which they can do more easily rear facing).


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
Don't bigger kids object to having their legs all squished up? I can't imagine my almost 4 year old being happy with that though she still fits into her car seat just fine.

No, actually most kids prefer it if given the chance. Dangling legs often fall asleep and kids are very flexible, so sit comfortably cross legged or with their legs up on the seat.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

With the new one due any day now, I'll probably aim for rear-facing until 2, maybe 3. No longer than 3.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

My oldest rear faced to 2.5 when he reached the limits on his convertible.

My younger two are more fortunate and will both be able to rear face to 4 years.

There is a substantial risk to having a child under four in a forward facing seat.

Children as a general rule do not 'complain' about being rear facing unless of course their parents give them the idea







Regardless, it's a serious safety issue.

I wouldn't let my kids stick butter knives in electrical outlets if they complained about not being allowed to.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I go with until they reach the limits of their seats. I can't afford to buy new seats all the time just to keep them RFing (had to do it with ds because he was a tall skinny little guy who outgrew the Marathon at 20months and 18lbs and it was expensive!)

We have a True Fit now (the seat I bought after the Marathon) and I expect the new baby will stay RFing for a long time.


----------



## snowgirl (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
There is a substantial risk to having a child under four in a forward facing seat.

Do you have some links to support that? Thanks!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

How did an 18# child outgrow a Marathon RFing?


----------



## Aliyahsmommy (Sep 9, 2008)

I am thinking at least age three or until my daughter outgrows her Boulevard rear facing. At this point she is 2 1/2 years old and only 26lbs and 35in tall so I think she will fit until at least age 3...possibly age 4. I personally would not buy a new seat for my child to rear face longer unless they were under the age of 2 1/2 or 3.
I do plan to keep my children in a 5 point harness until at least age 6-7 though and would probably buy a new seat to accommodate that if needed...though it would probably be a convertible to booster combo.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snowgirl* 
Do you have some links to support that? Thanks!

Yes. Which one would you like?









The AAP recommendation to keep children rear facing as long as the convertible allows, recommending that manufacturers design seats that keep kids rear facing to the fourth birthday?

The CHOP study showing a 500% decrease in safety for kids 12-23 months in forward facing seats, with no reason to suggest the number decreases after the second birthday?

The research showing that until the child's spine ossifies, which usually occurs around four, the child is at significantly increased risk of internal decapitation in a forward facing accident?

The abundance of statistical evidence from Sweden, where keeping children rear facing to four is the standard of practice from the early 60s. Their rate of child death is nearly zero, whereas it is the leading killer in the US and countries where rear facing is not as emphasized?

The official recommendation of the DOT/NHTSA/SafeKids to keep children rear facing for as long as possible?

Or you could google.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

4 years is my goal. Though if ds2 hits 40lbs before then, he'll have to go ffing. The radian doesn't work rfing for him in my vehicle, so there will be no other options at that point.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
How did an 18# child outgrow a Marathon RFing?

He has a freakishly long torso and just doesn't gain weight. His head was within an inch of the top (and yes, I know I was measuring it right.)

ETA: He also outgrew the Roundabout (his first seat) at 13 months by height when he weighed in at a whopping 16lbs.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## mamabear0314 (May 13, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what do they do after they are no longer RF if they are 4 or older? 5 pt ff'ing harness? Booster? And what age do y'all recommend keeping them in a booster or 5 pt harness after their RF'ing days are over?

Sorry for all the questions, I've always wondered!


----------



## Heidi74 (Jan 21, 2009)

Not sure at this point. Three or four.

DS2 is currently in a Keyfit30, and we hope to keep him in it until he is a year or even a bit more. When he outgrows it, he will need DS1s Boulevard. DS1 will then be a little over three, and I am unsure of whether to get him a new RF seat at that point or just go over to a harnessed seat that converts to a booster. We'll see, but we probably will just go for the larger FF seat.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *micah_mae_* 
Out of curiosity, what do they do after they are no longer RF if they are 4 or older? 5 pt ff'ing harness? Booster? And what age do y'all recommend keeping them in a booster or 5 pt harness after their RF'ing days are over?

Sorry for all the questions, I've always wondered!

Very few kids can safely go from a RF seat to a belt-positioning-booster. If they can, it's not inherently unsafe -- it's just not likely to work.

Kids can safely use boosters when they are at least four years old, at least forty pounds*, and are developmentally able to remain properly seated for the entire trip. A very very few 4yos are able to do this, some 5yos can, many 6yos can, and most 7yos can. This means that most kids will need to use a FFing harnessed seat between RFing and boostering.

* The weight is the most flexible part of this criteria, and it's kind of a sliding scale. Most techs would be okay with a 34# 7yo in a booster; very few would be okay with a 34# child in a booster the day after her fourth birthday.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

chickabiddy/maedze, would you be okay w/a 35lb 7yo in a monterrey? dd turns 7 on jan 25 and tips the scale at 35 (35.5 on a good day







)


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Ds is 3yo3m & has tons of room to continue rf in his truefit. I thought id ff him @ 3 but changed my mind I really think he will make it till 4 height & weight wise. Of course my 17m is still rf as well They dont complain at all!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *micah_mae_* 
Out of curiosity, what do they do after they are no longer RF if they are 4 or older? 5 pt ff'ing harness? Booster? And what age do y'all recommend keeping them in a booster or 5 pt harness after their RF'ing days are over?

The recommendation in at least the two scandinavian countrys that are on the world top for keeping kids RF the longest (sweden and norway), are boosters after RF-ing. The kids are 4-5-6 years old by then, and can sit properly in boosters. This recommendation is also there because they believe that in 5 pt harness FF-ing, the neck of a child will be under extreme pressure during an impact, the head will be thrown forward, the rest of the body being held back. And their necks can simply snap. It makes sense too, because in a 5 pt harness, their bodys stay completely still, held by the barness, and all the strain of the impact is put on the neck. Those are some major forces. But in a booster with the seat belt, the impact is more spread over the whole body, bc the seat belt moves a little, allowing the upper body to also take some of the impact, not just the neck.
So here, it's RF-ing, and then booster.
I go by the studies and statistics of these countrys because they are obviously leading in car seat safety for kids. Their mortality rate for kids in cars are extremely low, nothing compared to the US for instance where it's the number one killer of kids.
(We live in scandinavia now, and can use the seats here that RF kids up to 4-5-6 yo.)

And, someone asked if the kids wont complain about having to RF because of their legs. And no, they don't. They sit very comfortable with legs crossed or up in another comfortable position. It's when they are turned FF and still too young to reach the floor of the car they complain bc their legs dangle and fall asleep. Kids are very flexible, not like adults at all, and will be comfortable RF-ing as long as their parents don't tell them it's uncomfortable, or just think it is and turn them bc it looks like it is (without the kids complaining at all).


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo* 
chickabiddy (and 3b), would you be okay w/a 35lb 7yo in a monterrey? dd turns 7 on jan 25 and tips the scale at 35 (35.5 on a good day







)

I would be okay with a 35# 7yo in a belt-positioning booster if it fit the child properly. IME/IMO, the Monterey does not fit smaller children very well -- I don't think I've seen a good fit on a <40# child yet. All kids are shaped differently, though, and if yours actually does fit nicely in the seat, then yeah, I'd be okay with it.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah, i'm not thrilled w/the fit. gonna try a vivo. maturity is definately there, though.

eta- the vivo's test numbers were less than impressive







crap.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

we turned DD at 3 yrs 3 months when she outgrew the RFing limits of her BLVD. At the time I really considered getting her a 40 lb radian, but in the end decided not to.
The next kid will get a radian XTSL so she'll be RFing for a looooonnnggg time!


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

We love our Vivo








My son rear faced to the max weight limit of his seat at 2 and 9 months. Earlier than I would have liked... Buying a new seat was not in our abilities at that time, and I felt comfortable with our decision to turn him in a properly installed, top tethered seat. I encourage parents to follow the AAP recommendations of rear facing to the maximum weight limit of their convertible seat. I work with mostly very low-income families, who's maximum weight limit is the 35lb Scenera that we provide. The reality is simply that the longest you can rear-face the best.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

My goal is to keep DD RF until she is 4. She's pretty big though, so I'm not positive we'll make it in the TrueFit. We're TTC another babe, so we'll probably get a higher limit convertible for her and pass down the TrueFit. We'll see what's on the market when we actually get pregnant.


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

For as long as their car seats would allow.








We could not afford to import Britax marathons in from the states... we didn't even have a car until three years ago, so unfortunately we were not able to get the best of the best - but we did the best with what we had available to us. Our kids turned at 3 and 2.5 respectively.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

DD2 is 2.75 and she'll be RF at least until her 3rd birthday. i'm undecided if she will RF past that.


----------



## AmyB736 (Oct 21, 2006)

About 20 months for my son...a few months sooner for my daughter. Yeah...I know...bad mom.


----------



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

My DD RFed until just after her 3rd bday and my son was just turned around on the weekend, at age 3yrs 3 months. He wasn't complaining and I would have kept him there longer, but DH was having a major problem with it even though I'd shown him the you tube crash test videos and spouted some research at him. He just wants his wife to 'be normal' for a change : ( However, I feel OK about it because I have had them RFing for way longer than almost everyone I know (except for people on here and c-s.org), and I think that's pretty good.


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

For those with tall and/or heavy kids there are the Swedish seats Britax Two-Way and britax Multi Tech with tall seat shell and 55 lbs rear facing limit. They also need little room in the car and fit well in a mid size cars. Most kids can easily and comfortably sit rear facing in these seats until age 5 or longer.

My son is 5.5 years, 47 inches tall and 45 lbs. He still rides RF in the Multi Tech and likes it. My daughter is 3 years and 3 months and still rear facing in her Britax Hi-Way (55 lbs rear facing limit). She's 38 inches tall and still has lots of room to grow.

All parents are different, I would personally never turn a child forward facing before age 4 at the earliest. All experiences and research show this to be 500% safer than forward facing. Real life experiences from Sweden, who have been rear facing kids since 1965 and where the recommendation is RF until age 4 or longer, show just how safe rear facing really is. Injury and fatality stats are a real pleasure to read.


----------



## petra_william (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm in England and have my ds (3 in FEbruary) RF in one of the biggest RF seats available (britax Multitech) He'll very likely make it to 5, likely to 6 and possibly even to 7 depending on his torso. so he'll go into a high back booster after that. likely a britax kidfix which we're using for his bigger sister atm who'll be old enough for a booster cushion then.


----------



## petra_william (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adventuredad* 
For those with tall and/or heavy kids there are the Swedish seats Britax Two-Way and britax Multi Tech with tall seat shell and 55 lbs rear facing limit. They also need little room in the car and fit well in a mid size cars. Most kids can easily and comfortably sit rear facing in these seats until age 5 or longer.

My son is 5.5 years, 47 inches tall and 45 lbs. He still rides RF in the Multi Tech and likes it. My daughter is 3 years and 3 months and still rear facing in her Britax Hi-Way (55 lbs rear facing limit). She's 38 inches tall and still has lots of room to grow.

All parents are different, I would personally never turn a child forward facing before age 4 at the earliest. All experiences and research show this to be 500% safer than forward facing. Real life experiences from Sweden, who have been rear facing kids since 1965 and where the recommendation is RF until age 4 or longer, show just how safe rear facing really is. Injury and fatality stats are a real pleasure to read.











why aren't i surprised to see you hear too?


----------



## Erica09M (Jul 28, 2008)

As long as possible in her MR65. My 4.5 year old still fits rear facing, so I don't think we'll have any problems. Ultimately 4 is my goal, but if she still fits at 4 I don't think I'll rush to turn her. If she outgrows it at 3.5 I'm probably not going to run out an buy another seat for her to rear face in. Keyword: probably- so not 100% sure, I guess there is still a chance that I might LOL

I can't justify my children forward facing at 1, 2, or even 3 years old if it's still possible for them to rear face.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Dd was rf to 3.5yrs- pretty much as long as possible with the seat/car situation we had at the time (she outgrew the seat by weight, but was very close by height... and only a radian at the time would have kept her any longer, and at that only 3lbs which would have take her to 4yrs)

Ds I plan to keep rf until at least 4 with the current seats on the market.

-Angela


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

With my dd it was to a year old as I had never heard of rf past a year old and didn't hear about it until I was pg with ds1 a couple years later. With ds1 he was rf to the limits of his seat at about 20 months. He just turned 4 last week and is about 10 lbs and a several inches too tall for that Swedish seat so hearing kids can fit in it to age 6 makes me laugh. Our 19 month old is a skinny thing, but tall so I can see him fitting rf to 2.5 years or so for height.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

DD1 was rf until 5 yrs 3 mo old. I plan on keeping DD2 rf for as long as possible as well.


----------



## boringscreenname (Sep 26, 2007)

I plan on keeping DS rear facing as long as possible. His current carseat only rear faces to 35lbs, but he's a really short and skinny kid. So we're going to keep him in that as long as possible and we'll wait and see what age he is when he hits the weight limit and decide from there whether or not to keep him rear facing or turn him around with a 5 point harness.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adventuredad* 
For those with tall and/or heavy kids there are the Swedish seats Britax Two-Way and britax Multi Tech with tall seat shell and 55 lbs rear facing limit. They also need little room in the car and fit well in a mid size cars. Most kids can easily and comfortably sit rear facing in these seats until age 5 or longer.

It's nice that those seats are available in Sweden, but they're not quite "kosher" to use here in the US>


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WC_hapamama* 
It's nice that those seats are available in Sweden, but they're not quite "kosher" to use here in the US>

I believe I've read in here that people in the US import them.


----------



## quantumleap (Apr 13, 2006)

We also plan to keep dd rear-facing for as long as she fits, because I do think it's safer. But, I was just wondering about these Scandiavian studies - do they correct for the fact that speed limits are, seriously, like half of what they are on US/Canadian highways? I would think there would be fewer injuries/mortalities even if the car seat situation were the same as in the US, just due to lower impact speeds...
just wondering...


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
I believe I've read in here that people in the US import them.

They are not illegal to own or import, but they are illegal to use.


----------



## ChristianMomOf2 (Jul 30, 2007)

DS is 3 and ffing currently... DD is 20 months and RFing still... I think I'll have her ffing by 3. Can't afford to keep buying seats to keep them RF longer and that's about when they hit the limits.


----------



## beru (Nov 19, 2007)

My daughter is still rearfacing at 25 months old and 31 lbs. I would like to keep her rear-facing until the 33lb weight limit on our FPSVD. However, I have been thinking about getting a new seat with a higher weight limit and more leg room (I know it's perfectally safe for her but I still think it would be nice for her and quicker to get in the seat with more leg room). So maybe she'll rear-face longer.


----------



## steph117 (Jul 12, 2007)

We just had to switch our car seat from one car to another - DD is almost 21 months old. We turned it forward facing, asking each other, "Should we do this?" So after spending SO much time adjusting it so that it was perfectly installed forward-facing, I came up here to read a little more to see if maybe that was a bad idea. And I found this thread. Since DD's feet are now hitting the seat, I was thinking it might get uncomfortable for her, but reading about how much more uncomfortable it might be with legs dangling in forward-facing makes a lot of sense, sorry I hadn't thought of it! Ah well, hi ho hi ho, back down to the garage I go to flip it around to rear-facing again...too bad DH left to go to work!


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I've had to switch to FF seats with all my kids prior to age 3.

Not by choice - rather by lack of other choices.

DS1 - just about 2 yrs old.

DD - over 2, but not yet 2½.

DS2 - 2 yrs and about 9 months.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

dd was about 3.5 when she started full time ff, and ds is still rear facing at 2. We will go to the limit of our marathon for rf, and then turn it around until it's time for a booster.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steph117* 
We just had to switch our car seat from one car to another - DD is almost 21 months old. We turned it forward facing, asking each other, "Should we do this?" So after spending SO much time adjusting it so that it was perfectly installed forward-facing, I came up here to read a little more to see if maybe that was a bad idea. And I found this thread. Since DD's feet are now hitting the seat, I was thinking it might get uncomfortable for her, but reading about how much more uncomfortable it might be with legs dangling in forward-facing makes a lot of sense, sorry I hadn't thought of it! Ah well, hi ho hi ho, back down to the garage I go to flip it around to rear-facing again...too bad DH left to go to work!










So much safer for her!


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Ds, who is freakishly tiny, will probably fit into the seats currently available until 6+ rearfacing. I'll keep him Rfing until 4-5, and then let him choose. If he wants to "max out" rearfacing, I certainly won't forbid him, but I won't make him rearface past 4-5 if he has serious issues with it.


----------



## Lilypie32 (Aug 19, 2008)

My son rode rfing til he was 4.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Pretty sure my DS will make it to 4 as well. He is 32 months, 36", and 33lbs so long and lean, but with a torso on the short side, so he should be good to RF for a long time to come.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
Yes. Which one would you like?









The AAP recommendation to keep children rear facing as long as the convertible allows, recommending that manufacturers design seats that keep kids rear facing to the fourth birthday?

The CHOP study showing a 500% decrease in safety for kids 12-23 months in forward facing seats, with no reason to suggest the number decreases after the second birthday?

The research showing that until the child's spine ossifies, which usually occurs around four, the child is at significantly increased risk of internal decapitation in a forward facing accident?


Very interesting info. I've read it before, but never knew where to look to read it straight from the source. (I'm obsessive like that). So thanks for that









I think my answer before this thread would have been after 3yo. But now I may be leaning more towards 4yo.
Unless I learn something more, or something changes, I doubt I will insist on rf'ing past 4yo.

Ds1 was turned ff'ing at 15mos. I'm shocked that I even considered it! I'm lucky that we never had an accident, and ds2 will definitely be rf'ing LOTS longer than that.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

As an interesting side note, I learned this holiday weekend that my mother kept ME rear facing for two years (at a time (late 70s/early 80s) when most children were out of the 'buckets' around 6 months).

I was a petite toddler and she kept me in one of those old laundry-bucket-looking infant seats until my sister needed it two years and two months later. Then I moved to a forward facing OHS seat.

I told my mother she was a Child Passenger Safety visionary


----------



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

DD1 outgrew her Scenera RF by 2ish, so she was FF then. She's 3.5 now and weighs 43-45lbs, and is in a Nautilus FF. DD2 is in the scenera now and weighs 26lbs at 16 months, so she may make it past 2 unlike her sister who was 30lbs by this age.... My goal for her is 2, or when she hits the weight/height limit obviously. I can't afford more expensive seats, so I have to make due with what I have.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

I still haven't decided!

No chance I will turn her before 2. No chance.

Possible that if she is almost 3 and outgrows her seats (Marathons) that I would turn.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

I turned my first at 14 mos/20 lbs. not knowing better (7 yrs ago). I turned my 4 yr. old when he hit the 33 lb. limit on our Radian at 2.5 (and he was already 40 lbs. when the first 40 lb. seat came out). The little one in my belly will have a 40 or 45 lb. seat and will RF to the limit (woohoo for these great new seats!)


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

I plan to RF all of my children until they no longer fit RF'ing. DS is 4.5 and still has lots of room to grow in his seat (he is very, very small for his age) so I'm guessing he'll make it to at least 6. I know some people probably think that's overkill but I take a better safe than sorry approach when it comes to carseats. Plus, DS has low tone so I feel like RF'ing will benefit him even more than typical kids. My sister and nephew also live with us and my sister is getting a Radian SL for DN. He's around 32lbs now at 2yo, 3mo but the SL RF's to 45lbs. So he'll probably make it to at least 4. If he makes it longer than that and is mature enough, then he could go straight to a booster from RF'ing. (DS could too, possibly, but I don't think he'd be mature enough by the time he's 6 because of his delays.)


----------



## APToddlerMama (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WC_hapamama* 
It's nice that those seats are available in Sweden, but they're not quite "kosher" to use here in the US>

What do you mean that they're not "kosher"? Do you mean they're not approved to be used here or that culturally people aren't used to having kids rear facing this long? I am really curious. I never had a clue that kids can rear face past two







.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *APToddlerMama* 
What do you mean that they're not "kosher"? Do you mean they're not approved to be used here or that culturally people aren't used to having kids rear facing this long? I am really curious. I never had a clue that kids can rear face past two







.

They are illegal to use in the US because they aren't tested here, thus meeting the US standards. This doesn't mean that they aren't just as safe to use here as they are in Sweden... Its just a technicality that makes them illegal.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
The recommendation in at least the two scandinavian countrys that are on the world top for keeping kids RF the longest (sweden and norway), are boosters after RF-ing. The kids are 4-5-6 years old by then, and can sit properly in boosters. This recommendation is also there because they believe that in 5 pt harness FF-ing, the neck of a child will be under extreme pressure during an impact, the head will be thrown forward, the rest of the body being held back. And their necks can simply snap. It makes sense too, because in a 5 pt harness, their bodys stay completely still, held by the barness, and all the strain of the impact is put on the neck. Those are some major forces. But in a booster with the seat belt, the impact is more spread over the whole body, bc the seat belt moves a little, allowing the upper body to also take some of the impact, not just the neck.
So here, it's RF-ing, and then booster.
I go by the studies and statistics of these countrys because they are obviously leading in car seat safety for kids. Their mortality rate for kids in cars are extremely low, nothing compared to the US for instance where it's the number one killer of kids.
(We live in scandinavia now, and can use the seats here that RF kids up to 4-5-6 yo.)

And, someone asked if the kids wont complain about having to RF because of their legs. And no, they don't. They sit very comfortable with legs crossed or up in another comfortable position. It's when they are turned FF and still too young to reach the floor of the car they complain bc their legs dangle and fall asleep. Kids are very flexible, not like adults at all, and will be comfortable RF-ing as long as their parents don't tell them it's uncomfortable, or just think it is and turn them bc it looks like it is (without the kids complaining at all).

See, I would really prefer going straight from RF'ing to booster as well, but I'm not sure I will be able to get him to a decent weight before he outgrows his TF by height. He's only 25lbs now and while we are working putting more weight on him (we're being very strict about his diet and he's on Pedia Smart now) but if he doesn't gain a lot of weight and he outgrows the TF by height, then I'd have a <35lb ~7yo and I don't think I'd be comfortable boostering a child that small. If we can get some weight on him and we wind up having to get a seat that RF's to 45, then I would be okay boostering him after that. That is, IF he is mature enough in the first place (he is no where NEAR mature enough yet at 4.5). I really hope he is though because the more I read, the more I would rather go straight to a booster.

We're hoping my nephew will be able to as well but I doubt we'll booster him full time unless he makes it close to 5 RF'ing. And while she'd prefer him to be RF'ing, I think my sister is looking forward to being able to booster him in his dad's truck, simply because he sucks at carseat usage, no matter how many times we try to teach him. He just doesn't really care.







And a properly used booster would be safer for him than an improperly used harnessed seat.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

Probably only to about 3. I did get the newer 45 lb limit seat, but it really hinders the comfort of the passenger seat and I can't imagine keeping it the way it is for two more years. If my son hadn't outgrown the marathon by 2, then the fit wouldn't be an issue. But he did, so his size affects my answer. My other son was 2, but he hit 33lbs and I had no choice.


----------

